# Suspend/Resume on Desktop stops working between 10.0 and 10.1



## yggdrasil (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi,

I just reinstalled my system and switched from PCBSD 10.0 to FreeBSD 10.1. Most things work just fine, except my desktop can't resume from suspending anymore. The monitors stay dark, the keyboard doesn't react when pressing NumLock and I have to cut the power.
I already looked through the old installations sysctl.conf, loader.conf and rc.conf*, but I can't find anything. /var/log/messages just ends with


> Dec 18 02:30:49 midgard devd: Executing '/etc/rc.suspend acpi 0x03'


and nothing more.

I use an AMD FX-4100 on an Asus M5A97 R2.0 970 RG SA board.


----------



## yggdrasil (Jun 7, 2015)

Really, no one has any idea, or pointers where to start looking what goes wrong here?


----------



## Crivens (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe you need to build your own kernel. I had success with removing VESA from the config, but your mileage may vary.


----------

